

Player Career Timelines - xpose2000
http://careers.fantasysp.com/

======
xpose2000
This is my take on Facebook Timeline, except for a sports player's career.

The goal is to easily visualize a player's career based on the year and month.
It's a neat way to relive a player's ups and downs. For example, it works
nicely with Jeremy Lin.

There are a few outstanding bugs and I plan to further improve accuracy, but
overall I'm excited to let everyone check it out.

